# Late night MVA



## SeanC898 (Sep 7, 2010)

Got called out a couple of years ago before I joined our local squad to a 1 car MVA into a pole.  We got on-scene, and there was no driver. The car was totalled with heavy front end damage. We called for the hook. About 10 min later a golf cart shows up with one male driver. He appears severly intoxicated. He walks up to the officers and asks them where he is taking his car. The officers stunned ask him if he was driving. He says yes. The officers asked him to come over to thier cruiser and speak to them about what happened. Apparently, He crashed while trying to avoid a deer. He got a ride home which was close and then came back on his golf cart after he realized he left his wallet in the car.

At the end of the day he was charged with Leaving the scene of the accident, he got a DUI on the golfcart, and unotherized vehicle on public road ways.

Dispatch said it was great calling the tow truck driver and notifying him of the second tow o/s, the golf cart. Haha :wacko:


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice! 

I know we've had a few SAR activations on MVAs with no drivers/occupants upon arrival... they've usually found their way home and are intoxicated.


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 8, 2010)

Had a late night wreck similar to that, except the driver never showed back up.  Roll over MVC into the woods, no driver found after a search of the area.  There was a heavy smell of alcohol inside the vehicle as well.  I imagine they were coming from the store, since the car was filled with groceries!


----------



## Dominion (Oct 9, 2010)

Charmeck said:


> Had a late night wreck similar to that, except the driver never showed back up.  Roll over MVC into the woods, no driver found after a search of the area.  There was a heavy smell of alcohol inside the vehicle as well.  I imagine they were coming from the store, since the car was filled with groceries!



Had one not too long ago, roll over down a hillside in the morning.  Guy hitchhiked to his house, then got his girlfriend to drive him to a local doc in the box. We made the transfer to the trauma center.  He had lost a ton of blood before arriving at the hospital.  When they found the car they said the pool of blood in the floor was deep enough to come up to your second knuckle on your index finger.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ha! That is great. Last summer I got paged to a vehicle on its roof over a 250 foot cliff, wedged in the rocks below and partially in the creek. I was thinking the whole way out there that there is no way someone could survive that. After about an hour of heavy extrication work by the rescue squad, we got the vehicle pried out of the rocks and lifted enough to see that no one was in it. Only then did a county deputy finally show up and run the plates. It was a vehicle that had been reported stolen about a year prior and had been pushed off the cliff by the perps.  It was an old junker anyhow, so nobody could tell just by the rust how long it had been there. Plus it was in an area that is shaded for all but like an hour a day, so there was no sun damage. We all had a good laugh at the end of that one.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 9, 2010)

SeanC898 said:


> Got called out a couple of years ago before I joined our local squad



Why did you get called out before you joined?:unsure:


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 20, 2010)

Had a call where a guy ran his truck off of a 125ft cliff into the creek below. Driver was a 'undocumented foreign worker' and was sitting on the hood of his truck when we got there, finishing off the last of his 12 pack that some how survived. Still don't know how he managed to live through that ride, much less come out of it relatively unscathed (couple broken ribs, broke wrist, bilateral broken ankles)....


----------



## SeanC898 (Oct 26, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Why did you get called out before you joined?:unsure:



I was on the fire dept. BEFORE I joined the EMS squad.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## NEWGURL (Oct 28, 2010)

Can anyone help me out need to take the fema 100a/700a can't find it on fema.gov help plssssss


----------



## rbromme (Oct 28, 2010)

NEWGURL said:


> Can anyone help me out need to take the fema 100a/700a can't find it on fema.gov help plssssss



Very weird place for this request, but here you go.

http://training.fema.gov/EMIWeb/IS/IS100a.asp

http://training.fema.gov/EMIWeb/IS/is700a.asp


----------

